# KILL EM PICS



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

A couples pics from todays hunt. Had 65 degrees and 15mph wind from the south. The geese are on the move boys.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice! That field looks soupy. How did you get your FB's out there and how many did you use?


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

We had a snow melt and as you all know there is nothing worse than having that. We used a tarp and the 3 of us worked all night settin up. Spent all night in the field working because of such muddy conditions. But oh well :sniper:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

All the work in the world is worth those first couple good shoots, while all of us are pulling out our hair waiting for our turn you guys are living the dream, keep posting those pictures. :beer:

How many migrators did you guys see today?


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

The geese that we started hunting a few days ago had been in our area through duck season. Had probably 2 to 3 times the number of birds yesterday as a couple of days before that and had about the same number of birds and maybe more today than yesterday. A cold front is getting ready to hit us tomorrow afternoon and hopefully the birds will hold without progressing on. All we can do is hunt, hunt, hunt, and see what mother nature brings.


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

where did you guys kill these birds at


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

nice. how many fbs you set out?


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Who is that stud in the white hoodie in the middle? :beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Nice shooting fellas. How many quarters did you spend at the carwash? :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> Nice shooting fellas. How many quarters did you spend at the carwash? :wink:


hehe... I know that feeling when you're all done and then realize how much work is to be done.

Nice work fellas.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks awasame i wish i was there. Cant wait cant wait


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice birds what state you in


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Jealousy. I dont think I even saw a juvie in there Awesome hunt cant wait 5 weeks


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:homer: 
That's about how I feel right now......
Nice Pic's...the only thing that would make them better is if I had been in the picture!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Glad to see you broke in the new FB's Takem. Keep posting pics of your hunts, it is still cold and snowy up here.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Southern Missouri


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

No EchoXLT we were a few hours into arkansas if you really wanted to know the truth.

Had another big time today and I'll have those pics up this afternoon. Especially since the "Jacks" wanted pics. I told ya bareback and trapperjack that there would be plenty of pics on the way for ya. :beer:


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like you made a smart move :beer:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you see the geese in that field the day before or did you just set up for the geese to migrate over the field


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Geese had been in the field about a week ago. Now we're catching them as they fly between flocks


----------



## OhioGooseBuster (Feb 8, 2008)

4 Weeks from today and I am hoping that will be me!!! The wait is so KILLING ME right now!!


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Most of the geese that moved north when it got up to 70 has filtered their way back. I'm still saying our best hunting is coming in a couple of weeks :sniper:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

You boys still killin?


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

We've been doin' some traveling and had a really big weekend. Pics should be up by the end of the week, they are on takem1's camera or I would post them.


----------

